# And his coming preceded the edge of forever...



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

skyline said:


> you didn't mention me! bail!


:crazy: What a moron I am. even though we did have profile messages shared before - I didn't even greet you with an initial Welcome in this thread.
Welcomezzz -agaiiin.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome! 

Kitty for you...


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome to PC!

Hope you enjoy it here. ^_^


----------

